# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Does the quality of the gaming equipment really affect the gaming experience?

## kellyviya

Last week, my good friend invited me to play games at her house. She recently bought a particularly good gaming device, including a gaming keyboard and a gaming mouse, and my favorite is that she also bought the best girl gaming chair, pink rabbit ears are particularly cute, and can play games for a long time which not make me tired. I was very happy to play games that day, and the game experience was really great. At least for me, a good gaming device can really bring a good experience to players, it seems that it is time to replace my computer equipment!

Maybe you don’t pay much attention to the quality of the game equipment when you play the game at home. As long as you can play the game smoothly, but for some professional e-sports players, A full range of high-quality computer gaming equipment will bring players an excellent sense of game experience, and will make you play better in the game!

----------


## Jaladhjin

On some level quality equipment pays for itself in how long it will last.

A cheap Chinese gaming mouse may cost $12 but also may double click within 6 months.

It also may not I think it's just important to temper your expectations with your budget.

----------

